# Red Stripe Final F'Ling Results



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

2013 Red Stripe Final F'ling Results​ 
Single Largest Fish
1st The Defense Rests - 83.0
2nd Sur Reel - 72.45
3rd Full Pull - 66.25

Aggregate
Full Pull - 163.70
Daily Single Largest
Saturday - The Defense Rests - 69.35 
Sunday - The Defense Rests - 83.0
Top Money Winners
Sur Reel - $19,012.50
The Defense Rests - $12,932.50
Full Pull - $10,160.00
Team Outcast - $2970.00
Sure Lure - $1800.00
*Total Payout $46,875.00*


----------

